# Laundry room cabs



## ecr (Jan 4, 2011)

Job I just finished up. The cabs are soft maple. Painted antique white with van **** brown glaze and slightly distressed.


----------



## ecr (Jan 4, 2011)

Sorry about the pic with my finger in it. There is also a pic I took before I filled the nail holes in the crown here it is after they were filled.










Here is a couple more of the access door for the dryer vent.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Cabinets, moulding and finish look very good. Nice work. I have a suggestion about your dryer vent hose. It should be as bend free as possible. Looks like you could just eliminate the dropped "U", and just come straight out and then curve it to the outlet.









 







.


----------



## ecr (Jan 4, 2011)

I told the homeowners cabinetman they have fixed it. Thanks for the observation though


----------



## fire65 (Apr 27, 2013)

As a trim carpenter, I will DAMN, that is so good work.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

oh that looks nice


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow, that looks extremely nice. Very impressive work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

Very nice work! Those floors look beautiful too


----------



## nightriderrv (Apr 25, 2013)

Super nice job !!!!


----------



## ecr (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys, here's a vanity I did in the same house. Black with distressed edges, inset doors and drawers.


----------

